# dallas north aquarium sale dec26-31



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just thought I would let people know that Dallas north aquarium is having a end of the 2010 year sale.

DallasNorthAquarium End Of Year Sale!!!!
20% OFF ALL LIVESTOCK AND DRY GOODS!
DEC 26 - DEC 31
www.DallasNorthAquarium.com
2910 E. Trinity Mills Rd
Carrollton TX 75006
"On Trinity Mills Rd between Midway and Marsh"

I'm going to go look around once they open, hopefully I might find something I need or could use.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's worth a look there is a sign that says every thing In the store 20% off. I picked up some really good looking pieces of driftwood, I was pushing around one of the gray charts.... I'm now wishing I had a 75g tank, um I could always make a 6inch stand branch off my 55g stand couldn't I ?


----------

